# Marty's "Battery Powered Steamup" 2010 "Official????" Home Page



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Well. as JJ would say, "It's only 157 days and a wakeup away". Yes, starting
Friday, September 24
through
Sunday, September 26 

Marty's "BATTERY POWERED STEAMUP" 2010 will held[/b] 

*







Let's use this as the "Official" unofficial thread for 
posting, questions, updates, comments, who's coming, etc.







*
-
As Marty posted earlier, the official name of the event is the "Battery Powered Steamup". Shirts will be printed with that logo. Per conversation with Marty, color, price and ordering information for the shirts will be determined shortly. Also as Marty posted, the shirts will be available to those attending the event. And a GRAND event it is. 

Marty and Carrie do such a fabulous job for us but it's almost gotten to be too big for just the 2 of them. During the past events, many have stepped up to help with bringing in food, assistance in setting up the vendor area, help clearing the layout the day before it starts and many other tasks that are "behind the scenes". As in the past years, I'll be helping with the banquet reservation payments as well as other duties. Marty will be "officially" updating us on all these items.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH,,,Stan,,, JJ wanted to start the thread a month ago!!!!! 
Thanks very well done. I had a tennet's refg. go bad today and ended up driving to CB, Iowa to buy an apt size one and installing it. No playing for me today.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

"BATTERY POWERED STEAMUP"Well... you got a third of it right at least.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great idea Stan... 

Marty & Carrie, I had such a great time last year, you both were great hosts and I can't wait for this year's event...because of your event I have designed a "Very Special" E8 that can be operated at night, and you can actually see where your going! Count us in! 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I will add to the calendar and if my car does not blow up on the way this year... I WILL BE THERE!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Count Me In!!!! This year I will leave the car alarm at home too....









What do you need donated for the food table? Let me know and I will bring it.

Chris


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Reba and I will be there again this year what else would one do on the 4th weekend in Sept.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just talking with the wife yesterday about Marty's this year. Looks like we will be planning a road trip around a visit to south east Nebraska. I will also donate this car to the raffle or whatever Marty would like to do with it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be there too. 


1

Don't forget to post NUMBERS of guests.

"Like I am bringing 3 people."

It makes it easier to count Rather then have to count names in each post


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Marty/Stan/et-el*

*Flying In - I can 'see' a smaller airport in the area.* 

*1490 miles in a Cessna would be an advanture....so...* 

*It looks like "Omaha" by Amtrak or Airlines, then 
rent a car for a 50 mile ride to the "Battery Powered Steamup"....correc*t?[/b]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ray, be great to see you there. What trains are you bringing? If you have your Z rigged for battery power, I could bring mine and you could tow my cars around.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wondering what battery would be required for OO Hornby Live Steam engine instead of track power and how to connect it to the control (that will keep someone busy at the meet)?

Hornby Steam powered locomotive


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray......... You're real close to right. Jump on 75 south, around Nebraska City on the West, follow 75 south to the power plant road about a mile south of NC, turn east for about 1/2 mile then south on Road 66 for about a mile and you'll see all the crossbucks on the east side of the road.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, this has become our "September destination" activity! You can definitely count on the four of us going again! Jim Carter and I have been talking this up to our club members and we're pretty sure that Dave and Lana McLain (our current president) will be attending _with their first r/c battery operated engine!! (Mwahaha!! Yes, another one has been converted to the dark side!!! Mwahahahaaaa!!!)_


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 18 Apr 2010 07:07 PM 
I will add to the calendar and if my car does not blow up on the way this year... I WILL BE THERE!


Hush Your Mouth about cars blowing up









You want to put a jinx's on this event









Last year I had a shrine to ST Christopher and so many candles on my dashboard I could hardly see where I was going.









My car stunk like Jazmin, vanilla, cinnamon, and some god awl full Potpourri for two months after I got home.

Wall Mart was out of those little votive candles.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Tsk tsk tsk....JJ, I'm surprised at you! All you have to do is crush a little bit of coal and toss the coal dust into the melted wax! The pungent aroma of coal smoke will clean out all of that hideous potpouri odor! Of course, it might make seeing out the windshield problematical!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I was planning on coming to Marty's. There is a conference in Omaha that week that I would normally attend. It would have been really easy to extend my trip for the weekend. One minor problem. We are expecting a new addition to the family on or before Sept 21. So, I'm out this year. Wouldn't have anything to run, anyway, but it would have been a lot of fun to be a part of this event! 

Charles, I would be interested in battery powering my Hornby OO Live steamer. But since she runs on 110, perhaps all that some one would need is an extension cord.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 20 Apr 2010 01:22 PM 
I was planning on coming to Marty's. There is a conference in Omaha that week that I would normally attend. It would have been really easy to extend my trip for the weekend. One minor problem. We are expecting a new addition to the family on or before Sept 21. So, I'm out this year. Wouldn't have anything to run, anyway, but it would have been a lot of fun to be a part of this event! 


Mark, I really think you should try to get your priorities in a bit better order. Could you try to talk MB into holding off until October 1? That way you can do all three events.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

TWO (2) PEOPLE ATTENDING. 

That would be Sharon and me. I'll try to bring my train-cam to get a new perspective on things.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought you smelled a little fruity last year JJ.....









We'll add you and your vehicle to our prayers list this year.

Chris


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Planning on it.

*1*


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty, Renee and I are looking forward to being their. As usual we will load up the trailer and bring what we can. If any one would like to order any thing, we would be happy to bring it along, avoid shipping cost.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

Nice. You know what they say, Life is what gets in the way of our plans!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just checked with the Best Western in Nebraska City. They're sold out for the night of the 23rd; but still have 2, just 2 rooms left for the other nights.... 

Here's a link to other Nebraska City lodging. Nebraska City Lodging Don't bother clicking on the Apple Inn. It's now a Walgreen Drug Store.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a room at the Best Western for the 24 and 25th. 
Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, Jerry. If the gal told me correctly, you got one of the last 2....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I called and checked my reservation to make sure they were on the right date.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be bringing a couple of r/c battery controlled engines plus a special r/c train _specifically for anybody that doesn't have any r/c trains to run _so anybody attending will have the opportunity to run to their heart's content!


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Two attending. 

Mary and I will be there again this year. We really enjoyed it last September, and, since our wedding anniversary is on the 26th, I can't think of a more romantic place to be! Mary will be bringing something good for the food table -- just let us know if you need anything special -- otherwise, I'll just leave it up to her. I'll have RGS #455 there again and maybe another RGS loco or two to run double or triple headed.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Wanda and I will be attending again. 2 coming I called the Best Western and they had me down for 2 rooms. I cancelled one room so their should be one extra room available in the next few hours.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Notice.... Notice to those attending the 2010 run....


Front this point down, would you mind forwarding your email addresses to my email address. [email protected]

Please include first and last names of all attending. Terry, I need your email address. I can't post a PM to you via MLS.









My memory is failing as the grains of sand trickle through the glass. 

Thanks bunches.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

We will have minimum two, with maximum of four [maybe two grandkids] attending this year. Arrival should be early Friday afternoon.

Stan, I sent you an email as requested.

JimC.


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Stan,

You can definitely count me in and I want to attend the banquet as well.
Do you have any info on the shirts?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marty's 2010 Banquet Reservation Payments and Shirt Orders* 


Thought I'd bring this to the top now that California Shows, HAGRS and the 4th of July have passed. The next big Midwestern Train Event is Marty's Battery Powered Steam up on September 24, 25 & 26, 2010.

The shirts are ready to be ordered and will be a dark green "T" with front pocket and yellow/gold lettering on the back. Sizes are S-XL @ $18.00. 

*Deadline for ordering shirts SEPTEMBER 1, 2010.* 
Here’s the design for this year’s run.

Marty has shared that only those attending the run can order shirts..... 














The Banquet festivities have been set for Saturday evening and the cost of the banquet will $20 per person. 
It's a grand time with good food, a flamboyant MC, door prizes and great fun with fellow train nutz. 


As we did last year, Marty's asked me to handle the reservations for the banquet and the ordering for the shirts to take a bit of that burden from him and Carrie. 


We'd like to make it as easy as possible to order for the banquet and shirts by asking that reservations be sent to me. 

*Deadline for banquet checks arriving in Arizona will be Friday, September 17th. *We leave for Marty's on the 18th. [/b] [/b] 







*Yes, *you can make your payment at Marty's but* please *have correct change and make the checks out to *"Marty Cozad".* 

*Deadline for banquet reservations and payment is Friday, September 24, 2010 at 12 O'clock noon. 


*Again, make checks out to *“Marty Cozad”.* And mail them to: 
Stan Cedarleaf
11176 E Western Sunset Dr
Dewey, AZ 86327-5632
928 778-3732
cell 520 831-3390 
Include number of each size for the shirts and the number attending the banquet. 

When writing a check or paying cash.... Prices are... 

Banquet tickets $20.00 each
Shirts $18.00 each

For your convenience, reservation payments can be made via Pay Pal. However, because of the extra Pay Pal charges, prices would be.....

Banquet tickets $21.00 each
Shirts $18.75 each

The Pay Pal account is 

[email protected]

Please title the subject "Marty's 2010". Include number of shirts, sizes for each shirt and names for banquet tickets information.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Good Loard. This has gotten so big Marty Has a staf. 

PS When you condicer who it is makes you wonder what the screening process was.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And if your lucky you can ride on Marty's new 7 1/2 gage RR. This should be fun. Need pics for sure. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 08 Jul 2010 03:32 PM 
Good Loard. This has gotten so big Marty Has a staf. 

PS When you condicer who it is makes you wonder what the screening process was.








I've been informed from a very reliable source that I was the only one who raised a hand when Marty asked for a volunteer. Sigh......

Besides, I just couldn't pass up the salary increase. It was doubled from last year, which was doubled from the year before which was negotiated from zero to absolute zero.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd be happy to lend a hand during the event! I can't get there early to help set up but I will be available on Saturday for anything that you would need me for! Oh yeah, Stan, I sent you my reservations for three for the Banquet as well as a shirt. I don't know if they make these shirts XXXLT but that's really what I would prefer as the fit is much better than just a regular XXXL. Once they have been washed four or five times they tend to shrink just a bit so I usually get them just a tad larger but they seem to shrink _up _more than in!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Two XL shirts and two banquet tickets for us. We can't wait.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve my friend, I'm sure your doctor would want you to try for a XXL. For your heart.

Also bring your things for the sale tables.
#1 Each item you need an envolope with your name and amount on it .
so If there is a buyer and your not around we can find you.

I plan to thin out some rolling stock to make room for the new items coming out.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, any Dash-9`s avalaible?

tom h


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the thing Marty! I actually wear XXL shirts but inevitably somebody washes the bloody thing on hot and then dries it on high and it's then just another shirt for Patsy to wear to bed! I find that going one size larger means that I will be able to keep wearing the shirt even after the first wash! I double-checked the 2008 shirt and it was a 3XL (no T) so going 3XL will be just fine. The 2008 shirt is now a perfect 2XL and won't shrink any more. Eventually, I hope to lose some weight and get back into XL's... (Please let me know if this will be a problem.)
Thanks for the reminder about the items for sale! (I've got some stuff I'd like to have find a good home too!)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Folk'es........ Marty says that the shirt guy can't get any of the green shirts larger than XL. So XL is the largest we can order.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Stan, try "Gilden Shirts." They have all colors and sizes up to 3XL. I get our "Increase Your Runtime" shirt screen printed from S - 2XL, at a very good price. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 08 Jul 2010 10:22 PM 
Folk'es........ Marty says that the shirt guy can't get any of the green shirts larger than XL. So XL is the largest we can order.










What about a FULL figured men who weigh about 250 lbs.

We need bigger shirts.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

we may have to change colors for those who order larger, depends on who he gets his shirts from. 
Dash-9s, if the price is right. Make me an offer. 
all my stuff has body mounted Kadees, etc.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinning out the RR stock. Will the new RR be ready for Sept? Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to defer the larger shirt sizes to Marty and his supplier. I'll get with Marty sometime this weekend and see what kind of a "deal" we can work out. 

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If it takes a few extra $$ to get larger shirts that's okay!! Color change is NO problem too (just please... no pink?) Whatever you guys can work out will be fine and thanks for making the effort!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 09 Jul 2010 08:35 AM 
(just please... no pink?) 

Only for you and JJ, Steve...







Pink with gold lettering.... Yeah, right... 

Thanks, we'll check with Marty and see what we can do..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Hot pink you guys are rolling.







. I knew there was a good reason i could not make it. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

New projects? Furniture or trains? 

Will there be "track on the davenport" like Tom Ruby shows at his house, or will there be a "davenport on the track?" 

Inquiring minds want to know. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Why don't you come and see Greg? We'd all love to meet you in person and who knows? Maybe you'll convert a few of us battery folks to DCC! (Heh heh heh....) 
Hey Stan, if green is out for the bigger sizes, how about a nice dark blue?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Now I have to hit my monthly goal + in August to have ANY bonus money to intice Marty out of some trains!!!! lol


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Davenport do you mean this Greg.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't mind RJ, his cheese is just alittle off his cracker. 
I'm looking forward to USAT's auto racks and 60fters. 
Last time I had a shirt made for a friend. I had to buy the shirt someplace else. for what ever reason they could not get it. 
No I have NO problem if you mail me the shirt of your extra large sizes and I will have it printed with the rest. I don't think it will cost a whole lot.??


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah! I could do that! (We are talking Polo and not T Shirt right?)


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

hhmmmmm....Pink ones huh?....I may need 2...









look forward to seeing everyone!!!

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09 Jul 2010 07:44 PM 
Last time I had a shirt made for a friend. I had to buy the shirt someplace else. for what ever reason they could not get it. 
No I have NO problem if you mail me the shirt of your extra large sizes and I will have it printed with the rest. I don't think it will cost a whole lot.?? Just remember that the lettering is going to be Yellow/gold. How would that look on a pnk shirt...









Yes, Steve. We're looking at Polos....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*75*


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, 

Gold lettering would not make a pink shirt look any worse....Maybe you should paint your caboose pink so JJ doesn't rearend you this year.... 

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 10 Jul 2010 11:54 AM 
Stan, 

Maybe you should paint your caboose pink so JJ doesn't rearend you this year.... 

Chris Chris, JJ will need to paint the front of his locomotives pink so that they'll all be rejected when they get too close to other people's cabeese'essss..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 10 Jul 2010 05:04 PM 
Posted By up9018 on 10 Jul 2010 11:54 AM 
Stan, 

Maybe you should paint your caboose pink so JJ doesn't rearend you this year.... 

Chris Chris, JJ will need to paint the front of his locomotives pink so that they'll all be rejected when they get too close to other people's cabeese'essss..











Here we go again. Defecation of caricature. I will have to get cyst and Deceased order from Snidley Whiplash. Snidley is a member in good standing of the law firm Horseface, What'shisname and Ding-Howdy.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a double bed room they wouldn't mind splittin the cost on? Just a thought, I wouldn't need a room all to myself and when I find something would not mind sharing it either.... We're all a big happy snoring, sleep apnea havin' family right? lol


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful there John B. I had a number of guys (at HAGRS) wanting to sleep with me and one even wanted to put a notch in his belt.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hummmmmmmm my cheese maybe a bit off the cracker but I nows what I knows and 50ft of aluminum track is on its way to the big NTCGRR.







Later RJD


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Last year I asked about a web cam for the event. Someone chimed in and offered to do so as I recall. Has anyone heard if its going to happen this year? 

Stan, 

I will be there again this year. Believe Ryan will be also. We'll be camping at the campground north of Marty's again. Please add us to the banquet roster. As I am still unemployed I'll be bringing as much non 20.3 stuff as I can get packed for sale. I've had to sell off most of my reloading equipment and the trains are next sadly. 

Thanks 

Andrè


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Where abouts is the camp ground and the name of it? Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Robby, 

Here you go. http://www.victorianacresrvpark.com/index.htm 

Chris


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*69*
I forgot yesterday.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was the winner of Marty at Kansas City, and he snores alot. I always said I wasn't easy, but I could be had. We did have a great time ( AT THE SHOW) [/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Rex finally woke up. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Shirts at Marty's................ 
Just got word from Marty that we can get a Navy shirt in sizes up to 5X..... 

Price for the larger shirts would be....

2x $20
3x $21
4X $22
5X $23

Cash or check. 

Pay Pal... 

2x $21
3x $22
4X $23
5X $24


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This has been a hard year for me on the RR. The rains and busy with work means all I ever seem to do is weed control.
the RR is 11 years old and many plants need to be removed and small ones put in their places.
But some changes have happened.

I fell in love with this newer type of stackable stone walls.









plus this is great for seating.

got rid of my mix and match tibbers from before.










Plus after many complaints (MLSers complain?? never)
I hinged the top of the storage shed.









I'm tring to make yard work easier around here.
I also have all NEW factory #6 switches. Almost all home made ones are gone.,,(almost ,sidings left)

Now you see why I need to sale some trains. its easy to put this stone on my account at the concrete place, but then the bill comes due..

I hope I will be ready by Sept. 
this heat has been bad around here.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I sure wish I had your energy.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW Marty That reall looks great.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think there must be something wrong with that Cozad character to have so much energy.

hehe

Last year, a couple boys were running a train and they coupled to my Mallet inside the storage shed. I was going to tell them one had to crawl in there and uncouple them







Instead, we just ran the two trains out to uncouple them.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know Marty, it's starting to look pretty civilized, you may have to shave and wear a tie! Looks nice!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Realy looks nice Marty, Sure hate for Reba to see it though, she's be wanting something like that around here.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Uh, what's "new" about these stones? This looks like it would take ALLOT of work! Dry stacked or mortared correct?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

I like your new stone walls! It really sets the layout off. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 20 Jul 2010 07:28 PM 
I don't know Marty, it's starting to look pretty civilized, you may have to shave and wear a tie! Looks nice! Jerry, I think you're right. Must be something wrong with these images. That's not the NTCGRR we're used to.


Shore is mighty neat though...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW Marty, those stone wall look great, making me rethink my choice for my wall.....I will have to sniff around those pretty hard in September. 

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does this mean he tore down the covered bench with the layout diagram on it? It was a nice place to sit and chat. Where are we going to sit and chat.?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
it was old from another layout, we will have tent like covers for lawn chairs. And moles was living under it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty. JJ now you will sit around on the new stone wall as Marty mentioned. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

So im thinking of attending Marty's "Battery And Track Powered Steamup" 2010 .................Is there anything you can tell a Newbie that might be helpful before the trip?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Your far from a newbie, just come and relax. If you fly don't worry about bringing trains, I have lots you can run. 
I will have another station cover built by then that is larger and in a different place.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 23 Jul 2010 04:05 PM 
So im thinking of attending Marty's "Battery And Track Powered Steamup" 2010 .................Is there anything you can tell a Newbie that might be helpful before the trip?



















Just be prepared for alot of fun and fellowship.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, even if you don't have a battery operated or live steam engine don't worry! There are always extras for people to run!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, when do you plan on building this cover? Let me know if it is a weekend and maybe I can come help. 

Chris


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Marty, 

I'm bringing two Santa Fe Chrome E8's with full lights, so I can run at night...controlled by QSI with our CR-2 & two 22.2V 5200mah Lithium-Ion battery-packs, three CNW GP-40's controlled by QSI with our new C-10L Carrier Board, and a very special NW-2 Cow & Calf replica of the CRANDIC Railline here in Cedar Rapids, controlled by the our C-10NM Carier Board, with the Aristo Revolution and a P8 Phoenix Sound Card inside...It's Nice & Loud! 

I'm also bringing Corporate Newbee's "The Big Head-Honcho's", mark us down for three. 

I'm bringing a wide variety of products, but if anyone needs a special battery-pack made or a trailing battery-car built before the event, please send me an email at least two weeks prior to the event, 
Thanks... 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was down at Richard Snyder's today. 
hes working on his new covered steam up bay and storage area. 
I think he plans to have folks run early if they want.
Great layout for narrow gauge live steam or railfanning on a NG line.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

In case no one noticed Nicks post it's battery/LS and not dc as mentioned by Nick.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Marty, thank you for your help. Anyone that wants to will be welcome to run at my place during Marty's event.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 23 Jul 2010 04:05 PM 
So im thinking of attending Marty's "Battery And Track Powered Steamup" 2010 .................Is there anything you can tell a Newbie that might be helpful before the trip?











You're right, RJ. The post was made as "Marty's Battery And Track Powered Steamup" 2010......... 

Nicholas, if you're bringing track powered locomotives, they won't go very far around the layout...









Just let me know you're coming so I can add you to the "official" list with banquet reservations and shirt orders if desired.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Richard! I'm looking forward to running on your pike again this year and this time I'll be bringing the entire "San Juan" consist (or at least my version of it!)







I'm really anticipating the new extension!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will stop by again for sure Richard....maybe a couple of times (or more). 

Chris


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey Rick,*
* Your conformation about coming to the event post, look more like a fre**e commercial. *








Rex [/b]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Thursday through Monday off. Should be in good shape if I don't spend ANY money between now and then


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok Rex, 

Stan count us in for three, how's that Rex? 

Rick


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

great, Rick... Email me with the names, how many for the banquet and what size shirts..


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Stan, ok... 

Rick


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll call you in the morning, Rick. Got a question fer ya'...


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Good talking with you again Stan, we're on the road heading for the Big Redwood Trees in northern California then onto Tacoma... 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 27 Jul 2010 09:28 PM 
Email me with the names, how many for the banquet and what size shirts..









Hi Stan,

You need to change your signature Line to: 

Stan Cedarleaf
Trains "R" Fun[/b]
*Prescott Canyon Southern Garden Railroad*
[/b]
_a_[/b]_nd_[/b]

Cedarleaf Custom Decals[/b]

Cedarleaf Custom Shirts[/b]

Cedarleaf Custom Catering[/b]

Cedarleaf Custom Event Scheduling[/b]

http://gold.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/WebPageDecals/CustomDecalsx.html*Cedarleaf Custom Installations*http://gold.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/WebPageDecals/CustomDecalsx.html[/b][/b]

_or_[/b]


Cedarleaf One-Stop-Shopping[/b]









Cheers,









Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, Shad won't let me, Jerry. It would make the signature line to big. I'd have the Internet Pole eece all over me..


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

-I finally finished my steamup bench. Anyone who wants to use it around or during Marty's event will be welcome. I will be spending most of my time at Marty's but will be back and forth as needed. Can you believe Marty even helped me set the posts for a STEAMUP bench. I feel very fortunate to live so close and to have him as a friend.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, that is nice Richard, can steam in the rain even!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes Richard Marty is one good friend. He spent a whole saturday about 6 years ago with me. I ran just about all his rolling stock. Then he would put out cars and I would pick them up with a NW-2. 
I had such a good time. That day he convinced me to go to battery power and covert to Kadee couplers. Yup he's a keeper.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Richard, that is really great!!! Can I "Steam Up" my shay on it this fall? Marty is a great person to have so close. 

See you later. 
Chris


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Chris, you can use it any time you like. I would be glad to see you.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ
I remember that day. But I did not know what I convined you of.
Plus Richard gives me too much credit. Hes a hard worker and good modeler,,and friend.
Hes always ready to open his doors and play trains. (hes retired you know)

Posted By John J on 09 Aug 2010 07:01 PM 
Yes Richard Marty is one good friend. He spent a whole saturday about 6 years ago with me. I ran just about all his rolling stock. Then he would put out cars and I would pick them up with a NW-2. 
I had such a good time. That day he convinced me to go to battery power and covert to Kadee couplers. Yup he's a keeper.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 10 Aug 2010 05:37 AM 
JJ
I remember that day. But I did not know what I convinced you of.
Plus Richard gives me too much credit. Hes a hard worker and good modeler,,and friend.
Hes always ready to open his doors and play trains. (hes retired you know)

Posted By John J on 09 Aug 2010 07:01 PM 
Yes Richard Marty is one good friend. He spent a whole Saturday about 6 years ago with me. I ran just about all his rolling stock. Then he would put out cars and I would pick them up with a NW-2. 
I had such a good time. That day he convinced me to go to battery power and covert to Kadee couplers. Yup he's a keeper. 



See Marty...Your are such in influence and don't even know it


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm bringing this back to the top because it's getting close to the deadline for shirt orders for Marty's.


Marty must order the shirts on September 1 to have them ready for the delivery when you arrive at the run. If you'd like to order, please contact me with sizing and payment before then...


Thanks... The run is just about 6 weeks away.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

WOOOO HOOOOOOO! cannot wait, getting ancy. Being 110 degrees here in the Midwest with Humidity so bad well.. YOU CAN SEE IT IN THE AIR! I am more than ready to get outside and see some trains run!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a bit of a clarification on the shirts for Marty's 2010... They ARE polo shirts with front pocket. In some initial conversations with Marty, I wasn't quite clear on the style and that's why the original post said "T" shirt with front pocket. They are Polo shirts... S-XXL in Forest Green. XXX-XXXXXL in Navy.

So sorry for any confusion.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One nice steam up bench. Wish I could make it this year. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A Biblical 40 days and 40 nights to go


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Thought for sure we would make this years event. After making our 2006 trip to Marty's an Anniversary present to Martha (hehehe just kidding she got a nice station clock that year) this years Anniversary plans would not have been similar. Unfortunate we have a swim meet in Lynchburg, Virginia that weekend. Dang-it all to..............Well.....Maybe next year. (Can't tell I'm from Chicago huh?)

The new wall and changes look great Marty. Would'a liked to see the group and things in person. We'll keep trying.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 25 Jul 2010 07:47 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 23 Jul 2010 04:05 PM 
So im thinking of attending Marty's "Battery And Track Powered Steamup" 2010 .................Is there anything you can tell a Newbie that might be helpful before the trip?











You're right, RJ. The post was made as "Marty's Battery And Track Powered Steamup" 2010......... 

Nicholas, if you're bringing track powered locomotives, they won't go very far around the layout...









Just let me know you're coming so I can add you to the "official" list with banquet reservations and shirt orders if desired.











HE HE HE I was waiting to see how long it took for someone to notice my post It figures that it was RJ THAT CAUGHT it.. Im reallly thinking of blowing off the Fall ECLSTS and coming to Martys this year. but i think i would need to BRING something thats never been seen before in G scale to do it. How about a custom built 1/29th NYC Dryfuss Hudson A all metal Body, with 21 USA custom painted USA passenger cars? But they are not Battery powered???????????????? Maybe Marty would consider me sending him out a GG-1 ahead of time to put a pig tail on for Battery power and i will drive to the event? But if i come would i be shot on site????????????????? Hee Heee Hee Thinking hard Stan And Marty?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 13 Aug 2010 06:53 PM 
But if i come would i be shot on site????????????????? Probably...









Let us know if you're coming so we can have everything prepared.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Shoot on sight? Nooooo..... (heh heh heh.....why would we shoot someone who will become one of_ us?? Bwah hah hah hah!! (Cue evil music...)_ Please come and see! I promise you it will be an eye opening experience!! I, for one, would love to see the Hudson and the 21 passenger cars! Of course it would be a shame to not get to run them _but what am I saying?_ There are_ plenty_ of battery powered r/c experts that will be more than willing to lend their experience and help in order to see such a train run on such a layout! (Cue evil chuckle...)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, shoot!

Just found out I'm supposed to do something else that weekend









Oh, well. It will cost less than going to Nebraska for a few days.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 17 Aug 2010 11:51 AM 
Oh, shoot!

Just found out I'm supposed to do something else that weekend










Sorry to hear that, Tom. I've taken you off the list. If something changes, get back to me....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Torby on 17 Aug 2010 11:51 AM 
Oh, shoot!

Just found out I'm supposed to do something else that weekend









Oh, well. It will cost less than going to Nebraska for a few days.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodness! EVERYTHING is on that weekend. I'm supposed to be 4 different places.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

BUT only 1 truly matters Tom!


----------



## sbaxter (Aug 26, 2010)

hey gang... been a while since I've been able to get on here but now that I'm back I have a favor to ask.... 

Does anyone have a railbender that I can borrow for awhile? If you are coming to Marty's Thingy I could pick it up then and either ship it back to you or wait till next year if you don't need it back real soon.... I only need it for a few sections then I'll be done laying track!! 
I really don't want to buy one if I can avoid it for about 4 sections I need to bend to fit.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Scott,

Glad to see you're coming. Will your dad be with you? Please send full names and banquet reservations to me so I can get you down and name tags made as I don't have you listed yet..









[email protected]


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Stan, 
Put me down for one ticket for the banquet 
Richard Snyder


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotcha, Richard.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, if I haven't told you already, put me down for 2 banquet tickets. 

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

ditto Richard's post, Chris....


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Stan were is this address of the event never been to one and would like to no were it is as we are in Hobart Tasmania Austraila every thing is over seas for us and we are heading over to the States would like to see if we can make it or find out were it is caferacer


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Racer........... Marty's "BATTERY POWERED STEAMUP" 2010[/b]

Friday, September 24
through
Sunday, September 26 

will be held on Nebraska City, Nebraska, USA. It's roughly 60 miles south of Omaha on US Route 75 and 40 miles east of Lincoln, Nebraska on Highway 2. From that intersection, drive about 2 miles south on 75, to road M, turn east to County road 66, turn right on the gravel road, travel south for a mile and you'll see the RR crossing signs. 

Go to Google Earth... Find Nebraska City, NE USA. then cursor south and east to 40 degrees 36 minutes 42.75 seconds north and 95 degrees 50 minutes 17.35 seconds west zoom to Eye Alt 3000-3500 feet for best viewing and you'll see Marty's place in the center of the image. You can make out the circle drive, the train shop, the 4 car garage (shop), and see part of the layout. The house is under the trees toward the road.











Let us know if you're coming. It's a delightful 3 days of running trains.
[/b]


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Stan found it all right will have to work out with travel agent on Monday and let you no if we are coming over its in the middle of the States all right would like come over and see how things are done have an appointment in Florida that week early so may be able to get their and say hello to you guys caferacer


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Racer.... Please email me with all the names of the folks coming. We're making up name tags for everyone and would love to have yours ready. [email protected] 

You could fly into Omaha and travel south or into KCI and drive about 2 1/2 hours north on I 29 and turn west on highway 2 to US 75 south.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Stan have emailed you as per request we are coming over made a management call did ask first just need some were close to stay, me and the Wife are coming over the kids flying coast to coast caferacer


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's wonderful, Racer.... Delighted to see that you'll be able to make it. The main hotel is the Best Western at the intersection of US 75 and Hiway 2. There may not be any rooms left but you can certainly find us there to become acquainted and help you get the Marty's. The front desk personnel will be of help as well.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The Lied Lodge in Nebraska City still shows rooms avaiable. Bit pricey but also a nice place. I'd bet everything else is full.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a better image with the MLS Bridge marked. You can see it as a "thin black vertical line" at the end of the gold pointer.









Thanks for the input on the Lied Lodge, Paul.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

There are motels in Auburn, 20 miles south of Nebraska City.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to e-mail Stan and say that I could not make it, long story about my wifes health.

Just wanted to say I will miss a LOT of great people I have met the last couple of years at Martys.
















Hope everyone has a great time and God-willing I will make it next year.

tom H


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Tom, hate to see that, hope your wife gets okay. We'll miss you and all your help.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Totally bummed you had to bail Tom! BUT, it is for the most admirable reason. I pray Deb gets healed so you can both make it!!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thom"s no gona make it







Sniff









I hope you cam make it next year tool

I hope Mrs Tom get's better real soon.

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
sorry to hear this, hope she gets better. 
JJ 
I hope you have all your trains in good working order so you can "play" when you come and not spend all your time in the shop.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 29 Aug 2010 06:49 PM 
Tom 
sorry to hear this, hope she gets better. 
JJ 
I hope you have all your trains in good working order so you can "play" when you come and not spend all your time in the shop. That is Exacticly why I was up at Stan's last week end the 21st. I was checking out my remotes, engines and,batteries. I am checking out my streamliner cars next. I would like to run them at night all lit up.

I hope to have no bench time at all. 

JJ


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

I am bringing a quantity of rolling stock, mostly 1:29 with some 1:24 and 22.5, to Marty's. I am going to run only 20.3 equipment so am needing to dispose of the other stuff I have. If you have 20.3 or "close" scale equipment you are wanting to move please bring it along and maybe we can trade or buy. I'll have LGB Euro stuff, LGB parts as well as Aristo, USA and Bachmann stuff. 

Andrè


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Those planning on attending the run..... 

Please let me know you're coming so we can make up name tags for the attendees. Also, bring a name tag holder from some other event where you might have received one. The tags will be 3 3/4 X 2 1/2. 

Banquet tickets will be available until noon on Friday, Sept 24, 2010. Payment can be made by Pay Pal or received at my address until noon on Sept 18th. Then we're on the road. 

Checks for the banquet made to "Marty Cozad". @ $20 Cash will be considered for payment as well on Friday at Marty's. 

Pay Pal payments to my account [email protected] @ $21 

24 and a wake up...


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

* 1* 

I will be there again this year. I had a blast last year, and got a lot of great photos and video. I am looking forward to seeing what JJ is bringing, the container train was very entertaining last year. 

Marty, thanks for hosting the picnic yesterday, I had a great time; the food was delicious! Sorry I couldn't stick around very long, Mike and I ended up getting out there kind of late, and I had to get back and teach lessons. 

I really like the changes to the layout, it should handle traffic a bit better. The hinge on the train shed was a great addition, and allowed for an excellent view of what was hiding inside! 


Looking forward to seeing you all again, 

Adam Yerdon


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

I just got news that the other thing I was supposed to go to is canceled, so count me in...

(Though I'm a little worried about my poor little car.)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 30 Aug 2010 02:45 PM 
I just got news that the other thing I was supposed to go to is canceled, so count me in... 
Sure wish you'd make up your mind, Tom. The spreadsheet looks like someone shot at it.....









Glad yer back on...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The spreadsheet looks like someone shot at it...

I did


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

So, just out of curiosity, what's the count like so far?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve............ It's been an interesting collecting of data. There are just 64 "registered" so far. Very few of the local (Omaha, Lincoln, Iowa) guys have given their names.

If there are a number of them coming, I'd like to get them on the list so we can get name tags made and know now many will be at the banquet. So far we only have 40 reserved for the banquet.


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan the counting man keep counting add one more. 

Chillicharlie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotcha' Charlie... email me would'ja.... [email protected]


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Stan, 

I'll have three for dinner. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, I've gotcha for the dinner, Rick. All 3.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Stan we are in for the banquet just the two of us the others (13) are heading for California ,will find a place once we hit the ground,still have to learn to drive on the "right" side of the road should be fun we have a Ford F650 that our Daugther brought for us try not to use the bump in go way, looking forward to meeting you guys caferacer


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Racer.... I put you on the dinner list for 2.


----------



## FreightTrainWayne (Dec 27, 2007)

Stan, 

My wife Edie and I are planning on attending the weekend and the banquet on Saturday evening.

Thanks.

Wayne Huddleston


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, I'll be there Fri, so will make the banquet.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FreightTrainWayne on 02 Sep 2010 08:25 PM 
Stan, 

My wife Edie and I are planning on attending the weekend and the banquet on Saturday evening.

Thanks.

Wayne Huddleston

Great, Wayne... You're on the list... Shoot me your email, would you??? 

[email protected]


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

Count me in ( 1 maybe 2) if I can talk Karen into coming down.
I won't be their for dinner to hard on a old man driving home in the dark. 
Stan a lot of the Omaha, Lincoln people don't come on MLS so they don't
know about preregistering.

Don from Omaha


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*20*
days to go!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Don.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

don't count the days, I just got home friday night 8PM and this 3 day weekend working on a job all 3 days, cooler and nicer out , RR will have to wait.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Not sure if we will be in town early enough to help cleanup. We are taking a side trip to Omaha. Bye the way is that place we eat at on Friday night still open? Train Depot?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't talked with Marty about a Friday night dinner. Last year we did the Pizza Buffet didn't we?????

I think we went to the Station on Thursday evening. Don't really remember.

Marty, HELP ?????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Carrie thinks Friday night folks can be on their own. 
the station is closed,,,again. 
great place, wrong location.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. There's the Pizza Buffet at Valentino's and Mexican at El Portal. The End Zone is a sports bar with good steaks but it's noisy. 

Is Pizza Hut open????


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05 Sep 2010 06:23 AM 
Carrie thinks Friday night folks can be on their own. 
the station is closed,,,again. 
great place, wrong location. 

I liked that place snif


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan 
Put me down for Friday & Sunday. Saturday I have to work. I know Job over Marty's, I have my priorities backwards. 

Bill Peglow


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By BillBrakeman on 05 Sep 2010 12:05 PM 
Stan 
Put me down for Friday & Sunday. Saturday I have to work. I know Job over Marty's, I have my priorities backwards. 

Bill Peglow You most certainly do. BUT..... I guess we can live without you on Saturday. You'll miss all the phun and the MLS picture..









gotcha for the other days..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is Fred and Eathel coming?


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Sure wish I could make it there, little to far for me to drive and 
my old pickup has a bad piston rod too, be my luck it would go 
on the way there. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Getting pretty excited!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*Can you believe I had to make my very own badge for this event! what ya think? *I was gonna put something on there about "Where's Bubba" but run out of room....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice name tag. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"MLS Wrecking Crew"


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, it starts one week from tomorrow........ Early birds will have laid ballast, cleaned the layout, made sure everything is in order and encouraging Carrie and Marty that all will go well... All mail that should have come to me is to be sent to Marty. Shirt orders are past deadline but the banquet reservations will still be available until noon on Friday the 24th. We'll be there to collect all the money so Carrie can get it to the caterer that afternoon.It's gonna be a grand time.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there Friday and will go to the banquet.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Since Stan is almost there I'll send this to you. I have reservations for three to the Banquet and we just found out that Eric's best friend can come with us for the weekend! They are both excited about the prospect but I need one more reservation for the Banquet on Saturday. We will be getting in sometime after 7:00pm on Friday. I can pay the extra reservation at that time if that would work or I can get you a credit card # if that would work better. Let me know what will work. Thanks! (785) 825-7304.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotcha covered, Steve. You can take care of it when you arrive on Friday.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Refresh my memory. The potluck lunch is on Saturday, right? (Leftovers on Sunday?) Banquet is Saturday night? The rest of the meals we're on our own? Is there a bunch getting together someplace Friday night?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael.... 

Saturday lunch is served in the soup kitchen in the workshop. Generally, we bring potluck "stuff", chips, cookies, snacks and other munchies. Carrie has that covered. Water and soft drinks will be available and if anyone would care to bring some with some ice, that would be wonderful.. 

Friday's lunch will be more casual. We can send folks into town for vittles as needed. There will be snacks available in the soup kitchen.

There's nothing "formerly" planned for Friday night. The weather is going to be super on Friday, so we may just grill some hot dogs and run trains until Max runs us off. 

Sunday's lunch will be leftovers. We'll probably have a "Donation jar" at the end of the line or somewhere in the "soup Kitchen" line...









The banquet is Satuday evening.... The time will start at 5:30 or 6 at the same place as last year. Time will be firmed up Saturday morning.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"The banquet is Satuday evening.... The time is at 5:30-6 at the same place as last year" 

Boy!All y'all gotta eat fast!!!!! 

Have a Great time for those of us stuck at home. 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm ashamed to admit it but I didn't realize the "soup kitchen" was there in the garage until 2008! I first started coming to Marty's in 2004! The only way I found it in 2008 was walking through the back entrance from the vendors room looking for more merchandise and _voila'! _(Too bad it was 4:45pm on Saturday and I was getting ready to head out to the banquet! I was ready though in 2009! (Great food!!)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for the record 
on my locked thread , i thought I spelled it wrong, but by then it was too late


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

For those who have not been to Marty's before and are going to use a GPS you might find it hard to enter Marty's address.

To get it into my GPS I had to put in 
(address deleted) 


The GPS did not find South 66th Road but instead was looking for County Highway 66.

Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

JJ, I have talked to Fred a couple of times. He was not sure if he was going to make it. Ethels home was flooded this year and she is moving this weekend.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty. 
Good luck with the weekend once again.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

hope things haven't washed away down there..... we've had 6+ inches of rain in the last 24 hours and it appears that it came from your direction......


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this will come as a blow, but you all will just have to have fun without me this year. I'd saved some money up to go, but had to use it on something else, and Sophira just isn't up to a thousand mile road trip.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Stan,
When the pictures start coming in, is there any chance you can start a new thread. This one is 20 pages long. It might be nice to separate all the cool pictures for us right coasters who will be at YORK spending money.
thanks and have a great weekend.
Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, Paul... We'll have Holly start posting a new thread....









Have a great time at York.....

Tom.... Sorry to see you're not going to be able to make it...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Spent Thurdasy night here in Kansas City. We will be heading to Marty's Shortly. Thursday evening we had some real downpours here. Hope none of that got north to Nebraska City.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That's it, cannot wait any longer, leaving a bit early....see you guys around 4:00. 

Ladies and Gentlemen......ELVIS HAS LEFT THE BUILDING!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You all drive safe and have fun. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is 5:17 PM Arizona time. I just walked in the door from Marty's The trip was 2726.5 miles round trip and required 20HR 45 Min and 45 Sec to drive. I had a good time. Was glad to see every one. 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It is 5:38 PM Arizona time. We just walked in the door from Marty's. 


The trip was 2790 miles round trip and required just under 2 days.... at 10 hours driving both days...









We had a good time and we were delighted to see every one and run trains.


----------

